# BUAV: European Union ban on cosmetic testing on animals



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

*BUAV: Campaigners celebrate the coming into force of the European Union ban on cosmetic testing on animals *

Tuesday, 10, Mar 2009 12:00

Wednesday 11th March marks the banning of cosmetics testing on animals within the European Union, potentially saving thousands of animals from appalling suffering every year. For nearly two decades, the BUAV, leading sister organisations in the European Coalition to End Animal Experiments (ECEAE), has spearheaded the campaign across Europe to achieve this important ban. The 7th amendment to the Cosmetics Directive means that from 11 March 2009 it becomes illegal to:

test cosmetic ingredients on animals anywhere in the EU, irrespective of whether there is a non-animal alternative method available (testing on the products themselves is already banned)

sell or import into the EU cosmetics ingredients or products where they have been animal-tested after 11 March 2009, with the exception of certain types of test which have an extended deadline until 11 March 2013

The BUAV will be joined outside Parliament by a cross party group of MPs and representatives of BUAV approved companies such as Marks and Spencer, The Co-operative, Body Shop, Neals Yard, Essentially Yours, Herbal Secrets and Wuchi by Maks to mark the climax of many years of intensive campaigning by the organisation.

Michelle Thew, Chief Executive of the BUAV said This is an historic occasion and a significant step forward for animals in laboratories. The BUAV has campaigned for nearly two decades to achieve this important ban across the European Union. We are delighted that it has finally come into force. We will now continue our global campaign to seek an end to the appalling suffering inflicted on animals in the name of beauty worldwide.

Despite the ban, large numbers of cosmetic products available in high street stores will still contain ingredients that have previously been tested on animals. The BUAVs Humane Cosmetics Standard, symbolized by the leaping bunny logo, remains the only way for consumers to know that their products are cruelty free. The BUAV also continues to work internationally on this campaign with colleagues in the US Coalition for Consumer Information on Cosmetics, to ensure that the Leaping Bunny remains the global standard for cruelty-free cosmetics across Europe, the US and Canada.

Mike Barry, Head of Corporate Social Responsibility at Marks and Spencer said We are delighted to be able to mark this occasion with the BUAV. As a member of both the BUAVs Humane Cosmetics and Humane Household Products Standards , consumers can be reassured that none of the ingredients in our cosmetics or household products have been tested on animals.

Although animal testing for cosmetics has effectively been banned in the UK for some years, it still remains perfectly legal to test household products and their ingredients on animals. Following the cross party support of 219 MPs, the BUAV is currently campaigning for an end to this cruel and unnecessary practice too.

ENDS

For further information, please contact Carla Owen on +44 (0)207 619 6965 or [email protected] or BUAV (out of hours) +44 (0)7850 510 955

Note for Editors

Politicians, Company Representatives and BUAV staff will be at College Green, Westminster at 10am on Wednesday 11th March.

All the companies represented at the event have signed up to the BUAVs Humane Cosmetics Standard. The Humane Cosmetics Standard Leaping Bunny logo is internationally recognized and trade-marked cruelty-free certification. Approved companies must open up their supply chain to a rigorous, independent audit. The robust but straightforward process ensures that neither the product, nor, crucially, any of its ingredients have been tested on animals at any stage of the manufacturing cycle since a companys fixed cut off date. For more information on the strict auditing process and a list of approved companies visit Go Cruelty Free

Disclaimer:
Press releases published on this page are from key opinion formers who promote their organisation's activities by subscribing to a campaign site within politics.co.uk. politics.co.uk does not endorse, edit, or attempt to balance the opinions expressed on this page. The content of press releases are wholly the responsibility of the originating company or organisation.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

about time too!


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

yay deffo about time too. for years ive bought my makeup from a company calle B never too busy to be beautifull. they're the sister company to the well known shop lush. they not only do not test any of their ingrediants on animals, but the refuse to buy ingrediants from a company which has tested any of the products they sell on animals for the past 5 years. its somehting that body shop do not do believe it or not. they still buy ingrediants form companys which test other products on animals!!! i feel thats pretty hypicritical but hey.
sorry bout the rant lol. i really believe strongly on this subject


----------



## turkeylad (Mar 1, 2009)

Now for all animal testing to stop!!


----------

